# Best Box Joint Jig



## joejmunro (Dec 27, 2008)

Can anyone lead me to plans for a good box joint jig for my table saw? I have seen a few here and there but none had opinions or reviews on performance and they looked a bit on the chintzy side. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

In Woodsmith, or Wood magazine last year they had one, I don't remember which issue it was in which magazine. I built it but the problem I had with it was the miter gauge was loose in the miter slot. I ended up with mixed results. One time I could get the fingers to line up and not the next. I will have to find the issue and let you know. If you have a good miter gauge that has no slop in the slot it would work great.


----------



## mike2810 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is one I found that works well.

http://www.leestyron.com/lynnjig.php


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Speaking of box joints,I drug out my old jig for the router and tried it again for something to do. It cuts the joints ok but theres alot of breakout on the backside and some splintering on the front occassionaly.Don't know if I'm feeding to fast or whats wrong. I do use a sacrificial piece on the back,but even then some chipout. Would like to try this on TS but have a crappy dado set which gives me uneven bottoms. Any suggestions on what dado set that will give me flat bottoms. Mine is a stack dado but still no good for box joints.


----------

